# connexion impossible sur TV sony bravia via hdmi



## scorpent (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un gros souci qui commence sérieusement à m'énerver!
Je souhaite connecter mon macbook air sur ma télé sony bravia 32V45 via le minidisplay port avec adaptateur hdmi.
Le mac reconnait la télé car il me propose deux fenêtres dans la gestion des moniteurs, du moins je pense? De plus l'écran devient bleu 2sec, et revient à la normale. 
Sur la télé, l'écran reste noir. J'ai essayé les trois ports hdmi, sans changement. J'ai essayé de modifier la résolution, pareil. modifier 16/9 ou 4/3, pareil.

Sur l'ordi j'ai essayé de dupliquer l'écran, rien y change, l'écran de la télé reste inchangé!!! c'est comme si rien n'était branché. 
Y-a-t-il une manipulation à faire en plus sur le mac? un bouton une touche, une subtilité?

Ha aussi, j'ai essayé avec un macbook pro, c'est le même problème...
je ne sais plus qoi faire, j'espère que ma télé est compatible quand même!! elle est neuve de un an.

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2011)

Es-tu sûr de ton câble ? As-tu bien paramétré la source sur ta TV ?

Sinon, avec un peu de recherche, j'ai vu de nombreux posts à problèmes avec des TV Sony...

Sinon, as-tu un port HDMI/DVI ("spécial" PC) sur ta TV ? C'est le cas de l'écran LED Samsung de mon oncle par exemple...


----------



## scorpent (20 Août 2011)

merci pour ta réponse!
Alors j'ai changé de cable hdmi, ça n'a rien changé. Peut-être est ce l'adaptateur hdmi? mais j'en doute il est neuf.. Pour la source TV, je vais continuer à chercher. 
Normalement, quand je branche ça doit marcher c'est ça? parce que là, j'ai aussi changé les préférences de couleur, la fréquence, la résolution, mais rien a changé, l'écran sony reste noir!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h00 ----------

Bon, j'en ai marre! 
J'ai essayé sur deux télés différentes, avec deux macbook différents (air et pro), avec trois cables hdmi différents! La je crois qu'il faut que je me fasse une raison, c'est l'adaptateur de merde que j'ai acheté à la Fnac qui ne convient pas!!!   

La je crois que la fnac n'ont pas bien joué, et ils sot vraiment des nazes, à moins que je sois le crétin qui soit tombés sur le seul adaptateur défectueux du marché Fnac!!!!

Donc je ne recommande pas du tout d'acheter cela à la fnac, et je vais de voir me résigner à acheter le cable de apple à 50 euros... et oui ça fait mal à mon budget!!



Soyons zen dans l'adversité...


----------



## zeme (20 Août 2011)

scorpent a dit:


> Bon, j'en ai marre!
> J'ai essayé sur deux télés différentes, avec deux macbook différents (air et pro), avec trois cables hdmi différents! La je crois qu'il faut que je me fasse une raison, c'est l'adaptateur de merde que j'ai acheté à la Fnac qui ne convient pas!!!
> 
> La je crois que la fnac n'ont pas bien joué, et ils sot vraiment des nazes, à moins que je sois le crétin qui soit tombés sur le seul adaptateur défectueux du marché Fnac!!!!
> ...



Pourquoi tu ne vas pas simplement l'échanger ?


----------



## dgilzz (20 Août 2011)

Il est possible que tu aies un souci au niveau du dialogue hdmi entre ton MBA et ta TV : la norme hdmi demande un "handshake" pour éviter les copies, à défaut l'écran est noir. 
Pour vérifier si ma supposition est vraie ou fausse, essaie de brancher ton câble hdmi sur une autre TV


----------



## pierregllm (20 Août 2011)

scorpent a dit:


> Normalement, quand je branche ça doit marcher c'est ça?




Euh, tu changes la source sur ta TV quand même?

Edit: à l'aide de ce bouton:


----------



## scorpent (20 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, merci pour ces réponses plus ou moins pertinentes ( oui je change la source quand même!! ) lol, mais bon c'est vrai que des fois les problèmes viennent d'erreur toute bête!!

Alors pour le handshake, j'ai essayé avec un macbook pro sur deux télés différentes et le résultat est le meme... je vais donc essayé avec une autre télé avec le macbook demain et je vous dirais. Merci à tous pour ces éléments de réponse.
Par contre, pour l'échange je ne pense pas qu'ils vendent des câbles minidisplay port-hdmi à la fnac. ils ne vendent que des adaptateurs, avec sur chaque interface aucun logo (le signe écran de apple). Il est dessiné sur les adaptateurs vendus sur l'apple store, mais pas sur le mien. Donc voila, je ne trouve pas de solutions, je vais essayer de changer de télé demain, et on verra...
Bonne suite à vous...


----------



## scorpent (22 Août 2011)

bonsoir,
alors j'ai essayé avec la même cablasse le branchement du macbook air sur une autre tv (samsung)

Et la miracle!! ça marche du premier coup...:mouais::mouais:
Donc je suis dégouté j'ai une télé sony plus performante que la samsung mais qui ne reconnait pas mon macbook...
Quelqu'un aurait-t-il une idée de plus à me soumettre avant que je ne me pende???

Bonne soirée...


----------



## Siciliano (23 Août 2011)

Et sinon, t'as essayé de brancher d'autres périphériques en HDMI sur ta télé ?


----------



## scorpent (24 Août 2011)

oui j'ai bien essayé car j'ai un lecteur bluray et ça marche nikel.
Quand j'ai branché mon mac et mon lecteur sur deux ports hdmi ( j'ai essayé d'intervertir), je fais une actualisation des périphériques connectés sur la tv, et la il ne voit que le lecteur bluray... Donc là : ???
Dgilzz avait parlé d'un souci de handshake???

Est-ce réparable? ou est-ce que tout bonnement ma télé et mon mac ne sont pas fait pour s'entendre??????

merci,


----------



## jemitey (1 Septembre 2011)

J'ai aussi des problèmes en connectant un macbook air dernière génération avec ma télé sony bravia.

Je précise que je n'avais aucun problème avec mon ancien macbook blanc 2010. 
Mon  écran est un full HP 1080p. J'ai l'adaptateur basique minidvi vers hdmi apple acheté en boutique. 

Sans réglage au départ j'ai un écran noir avec comme seul affichage les parametres sony
et parfois apparition très fugitive de l'écran du mac (je suis en mode recopie).  Pour avoir
une image je dois mettre des réglages du type 720p et 1080i ( réglages coté MBA) mais
régulièrement la liaison se coupe avec écran noir et plus de son. C'est une coupure
fugitive mais quand même. Ca m'a fait rire car j'ai l'impression de revenir ua  début de la tv
analogique. Image parasité et instable.... Vive la technologie. 

Dans mon cas je suspecte le MBA et je vais voir demain chez mon revendeur apple.
C'est une idée de tester avec un autre type d'écran.


----------



## bab96p (2 Septembre 2011)

J'ai une TV Samung, je n'ai aucun problème... Ma soeur a une bravia. J'essayerai ce week-end si vous n'avez pas réussi...


----------



## jemitey (2 Septembre 2011)

Je confirme c'est bien un problème avec TV SONY BRAVIA. 
Je suis passé faire l'essai chez le revendeur apple avec mon adaptateur minidvi-hdmi, mon cable HDMI et le MBA  et je n'ai eu aucun problème d'affichage et c'était un téléviseur samsung full hd. Le technicien n'a pas su m'expliquer pourquoi. Je vais essayer de contacter Sony.


----------



## bab96p (2 Septembre 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7419211_connect-macbook-sony-bravia.html

Tu fais cela ?


----------



## jemitey (2 Septembre 2011)

Je n'utilise pas la fonctionnalité fn F10. 
Par contre j'ai avancé concernant les réglages. Pour une raison inconnue MBA ne configure pas automatiquement le driver d'affichage. Pour que j'ai un fonctionnement clean il faut que je positionne les réglages manuellement du mba pour le sony en 1080p 24. Il faut oublier 1080p PAL 50HZ et NTSC 60HZ. Ensuite on règle la taille de la fenêtre par le sous-echantillonnage. Je n'ai plus les décochages d'images et de son. Pour moi c'est la solution. Pour info c'est un sony bravia kdl40Z5500.


----------



## Santiagogalicia (22 Septembre 2014)

Bravo, comme tu fais ça?
J'ai le même probleme.


----------

